# Dakota Leather Care



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Revelation19 said:


> My Black Dakota Leather seats are treated annually with *Leatherique*. It is considered by some high-end detailing professionals to be the gold standard for leather conditioning. See the reviews, and also see the Ask-A-Pro Blog in the link, excellent information.


If you read over this thread, it looks like the fancy oils in this product you are applying are just sitting on top of the plastic coating on the leather and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

E90Alan said:


> If you read over this thread, it looks like the fancy oils in this product you are applying are just sitting on top of the plastic coating on the leather and doing absolutely nothing.


"Looks like", is not an adequate substitute for real research. There is no plastic coating on Dakota Leather. It's a urethane, that's water resistant, not "water proof". As I've used Leatherique Oil, I can attest to it's absorption into the leather, leaving the seats soft and pliable.


----------



## Stealth8 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have used Lexol on the Black Dakota leather in my '09 E60 550i and in my '12 F10 550i and I believe it makes a substantial difference. To clarify, I use it on the leather, and not on the plastic surfaces which look like leather.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

Revelation19 said:


> "Looks like", is not an adequate substitute for real research. There is no plastic coating on Dakota Leather. It's a urethane, that's water resistant, not "water proof". As I've used Leatherique Oil, I can attest to it's absorption into the leather, leaving the seats soft and pliable.


It took me 2 hours to read all of links in this thread that contain research

In any case -- I ordered the LeatherMasters products, as well as the Einszett leather care product just for kicks to compare. They should arrive Monday. In the meantime I did a interior clean on my wife's car, and wiped down the seats with a damp towel.

I was amazed how much dirt was lifted, as well as what appeared to be dried Lexol that had been applied months ago. After the wipedown the seats felt great, and there was a noticeable improvement in softness/feel.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Stanislav said:


> This is the first time I heard about different types of leather. I just bought a '11 328 E92. Does this mean that I have "coated/finished" leather? I still have Lexol leather cleaner / conditioner from my previous cars. This weekend I used the cleaner and conditioner - but after reading this this - I guess I don't even need to use the conditioner.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks





DetailDan said:


> Stanislav- that would be correct.





Revelation19 said:


> "Looks like", is not an adequate substitute for real research. There is no plastic coating on Dakota Leather. It's a urethane, that's water resistant, not "water proof". As I've used Leatherique Oil, I can attest to it's absorption into the leather, leaving the seats soft and pliable.


I'm not sure what this "real research" is you have conducted, but if you read the thread the resident detailing expert here has come to the same conclusion I offered. If rubbing oil on your coated seats make them feel better to you, that's great. All you can attest to is that rubbing oil on your seats make them feel softer to you, you cannot attest to the oil being absorbed into the leather.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

E90Alan said:


> I'm not sure what this "real research" is you have conducted, but if you read the thread the resident detailing expert here has come to the same conclusion I offered. If rubbing oil on your coated seats make them feel better to you, that's great. All you can attest to is that rubbing oil on your seats make them feel softer to you, you cannot attest to the oil being absorbed into the leather.


As oil doesn't evaporate, the thick layer of oil that is applied to the Dakota Leather seats has to go somewhere (like into the leather). Simply contradicting a user's direct observation, doesn't discount such an attestation or support a "conclusion" that the oil is not absorbed by the leather. There's nothing like real-life testing to validate or invalidate a theory.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

I've done testing with a few leather conditioners and they do evaporate in a matter of minutes. Who knows how much is or is not absorbed by the leather in this time. I have not done this test with Leatherique however.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Revelation19 said:


> Simply contradicting a user's direct observation, doesn't discount such an attestation or support a "conclusion"...


I feel like I am back in Mr. Sargent's debate class.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Revelation19 said:


> As oil doesn't evaporate, the thick layer of oil that is applied to the Dakota Leather seats has to go somewhere (like into the leather). Simply contradicting a user's direct observation, doesn't discount such an attestation or support a "conclusion" that the oil is not absorbed by the leather. There's nothing like real-life testing to validate or invalidate a theory.


I have noticed that my leather after treatment with lexol or the BMW conditioner is a bit softer.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had subtle improvements with Leatherique on my Dakota seats, but it's been a while. When I did use it, I paid particular attention to the stitching, particularly at the bolsters of sports seats, for better horizontal penetration. 

I agree that one doesn't get as much value from this product on Dakota, compared to when using it on other seats. I think the fastest absorption I've seen with this oil was on a LS400. It was faster than a Bounty paper towel commercial. (I'm sure this attribute is also dependent on the condition, but it was pretty remarkable to me.)

Regarding my opinion about the Optimum PP being smelly, I recently read someone else saying that it really is subtle, maybe like nothing. Now I suspect that the formula must have changed since I bought my bottle a couple of years ago, or whenever it was. I think my APC and Sonax FE might smell less offensive, though maybe not as as bad as my degreaser(s). Maybe I'll shoot an email, eventually, but for now, it's hard for me to bust out whatever is remaining. Not a joke, when I used PP extensively on any given car, I'd leave all the windows down, and all the doors open in the garage at least overnight, if not longer. That smelly!


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Zaino makes some great stuff!


----------



## Jaguar.lover (Dec 3, 2011)

Lambskin leather is soft and supple to the touch. It is also a challenge when it comes to caring for it. Lambskin can be found in smooth and shearling varieties. Shearling is similar to suede and the smooth is fine grained and resembles a more traditional leather. Smooth lambskin very popular due to its very soft and pliable texture. The challenge is that lambskin is not very durable which makes caring for it a challenge. It can easily tear, scuff or scratch.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Jaguar.lover said:


> Lambskin leather is soft and supple to the touch. It is also a challenge when it comes to caring for it. Lambskin can be found in smooth and shearling varieties. Shearling is similar to suede and the smooth is fine grained and resembles a more traditional leather. Smooth lambskin very popular due to its very soft and pliable texture. The challenge is that lambskin is not very durable which makes caring for it a challenge. It can easily tear, scuff or scratch.


Usually called 'Nappa'. See also "Types of Leather Used in Automobiles" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopi...pes-leather-used-automobiles.html#post1474058


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a Jaguar Mark IX Saloon with Connolly Leather upholstery. I used to treat it with Neatsfoot Oil. That was the finest leather I ever had in any car.

CA


----------



## dmason (May 18, 2011)

I have 2 bmw's with Dakota leather. One is an 04 X5 4.4 with beige interior. 
Recently my wife spilled some water on the back seat, which is rarely used. It absorbed into the leather in less than a minute and left a watermark. If the leather was coated, I don't think it would have happened, correct? Photo of stain attached, ignore shadow of the door.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Generally speaking Dakota leathers come in very earthy natural colours, which has been aniline dyed or stained, which usually incorporate a small quantity of pigment (a thin clear sealant that provides a uniform colour and affords abrasion protection) but not so much as to conceal the natural characteristics or feel of the hide.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

Revelation19 said:


> My Black Dakota Leather seats are treated annually with *Leatherique*. It is considered by some high-end detailing professionals to be the gold standard for leather conditioning. See the reviews, and also see the Ask-A-Pro Blog in the link, excellent information.


Leatherique's claim to fame is in restoring old leather. Isn't this stuff overkill for a relatively new Dakota leather that has not been abused?

I have been using the Zaino products on my 2011 335 and am happy with the results - especially the "new leather" scent the conditioner imparts.


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Coral red leather protection*

I jus got a brand new 335i sedan with Coral Red Leather. Does anyone have any suggestions on what leather protectant I should use? Thanks.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Marktroy19 said:


> I jus got a brand new 335i sedan with Coral Red Leather. Does anyone have any suggestions on what leather protectant I should use? Thanks.


"Proper Finished Leather Cleaning and Care" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136421-proper-finished-leather-cleaning-care.html


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks TOGWT. I'll check it out!


----------



## overdrive79 (Nov 24, 2015)

I know this thread has been inactive for a couple of years. I am a new BMW owner and wanted to get some clarification, as I experienced first-hand in previous cars (and all over the dealer lot) what misinformation does to leather interiors. 

The first thing I did when I got home was take a damp microfiber cloth to wipe down the whole interior, to get whatever sticky residues that the dealer or previous owner left behind. The worst, of course, was the steering wheel. The stitching was completely gobbed over and the whole wheel just felt like a slippery plastic surface with no texture. I kept smelling some kind of "conditioner" as I was wiping away the grime, and seeing some kind of green crap on my cloth (especially off of the stitching). Well in a matter of an hour I was able to make the 5 year old BMW look brand new again, with the exception of the steering wheel, which is about 70% there. 

So to the person who says the conditioner seeps into the leather, I beg to differ. I've had nothing but leather (and occasionally leatherette) in my cars over the past 15 years. No conditioner I've used ever soaked into the leather, but instead dries out on the surface. To me, slippery and greasy does not equal soft, nor does it resemble anything like what the leather felt like when you bought it new. 

I would go as far as to say that a damp microfiber tower will clean 98% of your car, where any solvents or detergents will instead mix with the soil and dissolve your finishes, causing premature wear of your buttons, and other interior plastic finishes. 


There is some slight loss of the "dye finish" on the driver seat edge. I'm wondering if anyone had success with "touching up" the finish on their dakota seats to hide the discoloration.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

" Finished Leather Pigmentation (Colour) Renovation" - http://togwt1980.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/finished-leather-pigmentation-colour.html


----------



## jcruiz73 (Nov 18, 2017)

thecushion said:


> Zaino makes some great stuff!


I tried the leather cleaner and now i have to dye my dakota oyster seats well small area,

I used it on my G35 prior no issues. Go figure

I do like there leather conditioner


----------

